# program IMMO3 keys with vcds lite?



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

Hey guys.
Im wondering what is the minimum vag com I need to program IMMO3 keys.
vcds lite
vcds lite registered 
vcds full registered

Obviously the full registered will work but will any of the others?

Thanks for your time


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

You would need VCDS-Lite registered for access to adaptation: Function Chart / Feature Comparison 

What kind of vehicle is this and do you already have the PIN / SKC?

EDIT: 2002 Jetta? See VW Golf/Jetta/Bora (1J/9M) Immobilizer


----------



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

Thanks for the info.
Yes I already have the SKC. I just got a VAG-COM copy cable and was now thinking of just getting a full ROSS tech version with their software.
Having a MK4 there is not many "cool" options that I can use the full cable for, So i was thinking of just getting the vcds lite for the immo3 functions.


----------



## f1torrents (Nov 21, 2010)

Now just to convince my friend to get the VAG Tacho for reading the SKC's


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

*Just one key programing?*

Using VCDS Lite Full registered with 3rd party interface, can i program more than just one key?


----------



## Uwe (Jan 16, 2000)

Sure, you can program how ever many keys your particular Immo allows; that's at least 4. 

-Uwe-


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Thanx for answers UWE, 

So I don´t understand ! 

I have a new key with new transponder that shows "1" in 3rd field of MeasBlocks - block 22 

When I put "New Value" 2 For 2 Keys and start the procedure than the Immo light blinks for ever... 

And the comes a error log 01179 - Incorrect key programing 

If a Put a "New Value" 1 for 1 key.... works fine, and the immo light stops, no error log, etc... 

Programing the Old key or the new key is the same, just one key can be done! 

Please help 

thanks


----------



## zeroboy (Sep 3, 2005)

Not sure I understand 100%, but if I do then what you're doing wrong is trying to adapt 1 key, or 'another' key. You need to start by zero-ing all keys then programming all at once, including original working key. 
Also, for I'mmo3 you must have NEW transponder chips in additional keys you're trying to program. 
Cannot marry used RFID to your existing immortal configuration.


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

No, I´m trying to adapt 2 keys, VCDS reset all existing key....right? 

I put in "new Value" 2 keys, test, save, done...all right 

Then wen i switch the ignition on again the immo light starts to blink 4ever..... dont stop, and gives me a error log.


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

freaxx, 

Providing that each key can be matched independently without issue ... it sounds like the one that has learned isn't being removed quickly or the other one is too close to the reader. 

Post the Auto-Scan from VCDS so we can see which modules are installed and try zeroing all keys as zeroboy mentioned. Also, look at the data in MVB groups 022 - 024 and post those results with the scan: 

http://www.ross-tech.com/vag-com/cars/Immo3-measuring-blocks.html


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Thank you guys for the help, tomorrow I´ll do the scan and post here. 

Sorry about my bad english.


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

The question is Were did you buy new key?


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

I bought the keys in the authorized dealer. 

nothing wrong with the new keys. 

I can usually adapt, but only one each time


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

When you login and go to adaptation, when you read channel 21 , do you put *0* in new value , test, save , then read channel again then put* 2* read and save and close controller? 
If you do like this , first key( the key that is in ignition) will adopt automatically is 2 sec, then you turn ignition off ,take that key out and put other key and turn ignition on, key should adopt in 2 sec.


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

jetta said:


> When you login and go to adaptation, when you read channel 21 , do you put 0 test, save , then read channel again then put 2 read and save?


 No, just put 2 for 2 keys and start process, supose VCDS cleared all keys. 

Like said here: 

http://wiki.ross-tech.com/wiki/index.php/Immobilizer_III_Key_Matching_(Cluster)


----------



## jetta 971 (Jul 25, 2009)

That is your problem.First you have to put 0 test save then 2 test and save then to rest what I wrote in above post.


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

I tested this procedure right now, and no changes, clear all....ok , so when a put to adapt 2 keys ... test...save... the 3 field back to 1 (no units)...and comes a Fault code 01179. 
:banghead: 

VCDS allows just one key adaptation....?


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

here is my scan 


*** Edit: Scan from pirated software removed ***


----------



## freaxx (Mar 9, 2010)

Measuring Blocks 

*** Edit: Posting screen-shots from pirated software is a waste of bandwidth, as is reporting problems that it doesn't work as expected. ***


----------

